# how to know if frogs are paired or mating?



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been searching and haven't found anything. my male red eyed tree frog is on the females back. he's been like that for hours and doesn't seem to wanna get off. are they mating? ill post a pic in a bit


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Sounds like it... search for 'rain chamber' and it should tell you everything you need to know about breeding setups for tree frogs. Good luck!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

He will more than likely get off the female when he wakes up tonite.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Kind of like a coyote date???


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

here is the pic


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Alegre323 said:


> here is the pic


You didn't say you had them in a rain chamber! From the looks of it you may get eggs tonite if you give them another rain period of shorter duration tonite. Mine have been laying lately as well.


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

Definately in amplexus...with all the crazy pressure changes down there lately you should get eggs. I loved major storms when I was breeding tree frogs.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Tis the season!

Peter Keane


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

awesome. now i need to research how to care for the eggs. anyone have a link?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

When mine lay I place the leaf egg side up on a rack that I make out of 1/4 inch hardware cloth, this rack is an inch or two above frog safe water inside a shoebox or rubbermaid tote, kept with the lid on it so the humidity stays up. I keep in room with low 70's temps and they hatch in 7 to 10 days on avg, dropping in the water from the leaves. With this method I devised many years ago you never have to worry about eggs falling in the water.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

In a pinch, I've used fruit fly cups. I take the cup place some water in the bottom and then punch a hole in the center of the cup. The stem of the leaf is then pushed up through the hole and secured with some duct tape. This then allows the eggs to have good humidity and air circulation. 

Ed


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

billschwinn said:


> When mine lay I place the leaf egg side up on a rack that I make out of 1/4 inch hardware cloth, this rack is an inch or two above frog safe water inside a shoebox or rubbermaid tote, kept with the lid on it so the humidity stays up. I keep in room with low 70's temps and they hatch in 7 to 10 days on avg, dropping in the water from the leaves. With this method I devised many years ago you never have to worry about eggs falling in the water.


pics??????????


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ed said:


> In a pinch, I've used fruit fly cups. I take the cup place some water in the bottom and then punch a hole in the center of the cup. The stem of the leaf is then pushed up through the hole and secured with some duct tape. This then allows the eggs to have good humidity and air circulation.
> 
> Ed


care to share a picture?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry, no pic.


----------

